# Happy Birthday



## Richard Earney (Feb 19, 2008)

Photoshop, Camera Raw and Lightroom!!!

http://photoshopnews.com/2''8/'2/19/where-were-you-on-'2-19-199'/


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

Tweet!

That was supposed to be the sound of one of those curly whistle things...


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 19, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Tweet!
> 
> That was supposed to be the sound of one of those curly whistle things...



This is from NYE of last year, but I think it might work.

Tweet


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellent!


----------

